
Are you Chasing a Mirage? - dwynings
http://marcrandolph.com/2012/02/28/are-you-chasing-a-mirage/
======
tgrass
And here we have the economist who won't pick a twenty-dollar bill off the
sidewalk, because if it were really there someone would have picked it up
already.

------
Mz
I am clear I am doing something "novel" when it comes to resolving my health
issues. What I do not know is how to a) promote it to others more effectively
and b) monetize it. And please refrain from being the umpteenth person to tell
me that either I should give it away for free out of the goodness of my heart
or that it has no commercial value. There are literally billions of dollars
being spent on more expensive, less effective approaches and all the info on
my website is currently available for free out of the goodness of my heart
while I am homeless and deeply in debt. Are there any good articles for how to
figure the right way to monetize something when you are genuinely doing
something unique?

